# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  [Xin] Code popup Hiện cửa sổ mới khi click vào

## sevenup024

Kính gửi BQT diễn đàn tin học
Mình tên Kết
Bạn có thể cho mình xin đoạn *Code popup Hiện cửa sổ mới khi click vào mà diễn đàn đang sử dụng được ko?
Khi mình Click vào thì nó hiện ra thư viện tin học
Chân thành cảm ơn các bạn
Mong được hồi âm sớm
Trân trọng
KetHN
yahoo: kethn
*

----------


## viponline

Code nè bạn ơi chèn vào thoy đảm bảo Oke đó.hihi




> <script type="text/javascript">
> function addEvent(obj, eventName, func){
> if (obj.attachEvent)
> {
> obj.attachEvent("on" + eventName, func);
> }
> else if(obj.addEventListener)
> {
> obj.addEventListener(eventName, func, true);
> ...

----------

